# Sixers trade Dalembert to Kings for Hawes & Nocioni



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Philadelphia 76ers have agreed to swap Samuel Dalembert to the Sacramento Kings for Andres Nocioni and Spencer Hawes, two league sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> The deal was agreed to on Tuesday night and the two teams have been working out details Thursday morning. Barring some last minute hitch the trade should be completed as early as Thursday afternoon, according to the sources.
> 
> ...


LINK

Adding Nocioni gives the Sixers a tough player off the bench, and Hawes is a soft big who likes shooting from the perimeter.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Bout time they get some white people on that team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

And like I've been telling people all along salary is not a problem for the Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

In other news I think this trade has tilted the Sixers to draft Derrick Favors.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Or Cousins. You have no reliable big men at this point. Welcome to Jersey Evan Turner.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Cousins isn't an option at #2. It's either Turner or Favors.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I read somewhere Dougie liked Cousins. Picking Turner now looks silly. Again you have no legit big men, not like Favors is coming into to be the savior, but I dont see any trades on the horizon to fix that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

See this is what the offseason does to you..overthinking yourself out of easy decisions. If they don't draft Turner everyone involved in that decision will be gone within 2 years, book it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

HB said:


> I read somewhere Dougie liked Cousins. Picking Turner now looks silly. Again you have no legit big men, not like Favors is coming into to be the savior, but I dont see any trades on the horizon to fix that.


Doug Collins favorite player is Favors. Stefanski's favorite player is Turner. Cousins isn't an option.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So who's the pick then? 

You do realize your starting center at this point is Hawes


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

They'll still draft Turner. Bet. 

Looks like Thad's gonna get shipped.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

per twitter



> DraftExpress This is a trade that's been in the works since January.
> 
> 
> I don't think so, no. Center for center & a SF that's done. RT @Vuchato: Does the Dalembert for Hawes/Nocioni trade affect the top 5 at all?
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But the problem is Dalembert is a starting caliber Center, Hawes is a bench big.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So when is this effective...are they doing the physicals and **** now or is it going into affect on draft day? Interesting to see trades when games are still being played..when exactly is it cool to start trading again, when the Finals start?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Nocioni!


Very catchy. That was like a gogol bordello song or something.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I was wrong. Word is that they still favor Turner. So all is well.

And Redsdrunk is probably right about Thad being shipped. The question is what can we get in return for him? Can we get a backup PG? A first round pick? A true SG? A defensive big? He could fetch something or they could keep him as the 6th or 7th man.

I already see people elsewhere bitching about Nocioni's contract but he provides energy, and toughness that this team missed last year. He's a guy you put on the floor and you can expect hustle, some suspect shots, some made three points, and some dirty fouls. I'm all for it. It's funny that he finally came here considering the Sixers and the Bulls were the two teams bidding on him when he was coming to the NBA.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How does trading away their C mean they take Favors? He's not going to play C in the league.

I think they still take Turner. I legitimately think that the Sixers believe Nocioni's toughness and Hawes' shot for a big man is worth losing Dalembert and his expiring.

I love the deal for the Kings.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> I was wrong. Word is that they still favor Turner. So all is well.
> 
> And Redsdrunk is probably right about Thad being shipped. The question is what can we get in return for him? Can we get a backup PG? A first round pick? A true SG? A defensive big? He could fetch something or they could keep him as the 6th or 7th man.
> 
> I already see people elsewhere bitching about Nocioni's contract but he provides energy, and toughness that this team missed last year. He's a guy you put on the floor and you can expect hustle, some suspect shots, some made three points, and some dirty fouls. I'm all for it. It's funny that he finally came here considering the Sixers and the Bulls were the two teams bidding on him when he was coming to the NBA.


I think another shooter and a big man would be ideal. Lou Williams, Nocioni and Hawes should be your first three off the bench.


----------

